# Cattleya lueddemanniana ‘sarita’



## monocotman (Apr 11, 2021)

This is about my favourite clone of this lovely species. It’s large and dark coloured and as one of the best clones found in the wild, has been used in further breeding.



Checkout these blog posts for more information on breeding this species:









Blog - Posts


Topics, notes and experiences about Cattleya Orchid Species




orquiverde.com





Stephen van kampen has a nice ‘show and tell’ video on his YouTube channel of three different clones:



regards

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2021)

wow!!
measurements??


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2021)

Avery nice, upright dorsal and splendid color.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 11, 2021)

Beautiful! Looks huge, and seems to be a reliable bloomer. A winner on all accounts!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 12, 2021)

Ozpaph, The flower is has only you just opened, it’s on day three so may open a bit more but this morning it was 16cm across with 6.5cm wide petals. The plant was repotted last summer so only one bloom this spring. The other lead has produced roots rather than a shoot. Maybe due to the repotting. I’ve had this happen in other clones.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2021)

thanks. Really lovelly!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Ozpaph, The flower is has only you just opened, it’s on day three so may open a bit more but this morning it was 16cm across with 6.5cm wide petals. The plant was repotted last summer so only one bloom this spring. The other lead has produced roots rather than a shoot. Maybe due to the repotting. I’ve had this happen in other clones.


Well done.

I think the flower has the potential to be rounder and overlapping. Wait till next blooming on a stronger root system.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh Leslie! and there I was thinking that this was perfect as it is!
Actually I prefer a more open bloom, overlapping petals in species are not my thing. The stunning scent has kicked in today. The only other one I like as much is the lemon scent of George King,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Oh Leslie! and there I was thinking that this was perfect as it is!
> Actually I prefer a more open bloom, overlapping petals in species are not my thing. The stunning scent has kicked in today. The only other one I like as much is the lemon scent of George King,
> David


Hehe, it is the nature of good luddies for round flowers. Don’t judge it .


----------



## monocotman (Apr 14, 2021)

I love it as it is! Here is a photo of the mature bloom. The lip is something else.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 14, 2021)

Very dark!!!!


----------

